# i think i'm going to cry!



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

some of you may know about my problem with annie and her aggression with other dogs.
i have been dealling with this for almost a year.i have try training course at pet smart with no real solution.i've also try barking collar and it's been ok,but not 100% solution.
about 6-7 weeks ago,i enroll both dogs,oliver and annie,with a trainer that knows how to deal with gsd(she also deals with malinois and bouvier)she does all kind of training including schutzhund.we have been training for about 5 weeks and it's been great.big improvement with obedience,and annie's behavior problem.
well today was a real test.i had an appointement to drop off annie at pet smart for a bath and grooming(ears clean and nail trim).
about 3 hours later they call to say that she was ready and off i went to pick her up.when i got there,2 tents set up in the parking lot! it was the spca adoption day! lots of dogs,and cats.
so ,i go inside to get annie,and walked outside,at that point,no problem,she looks around but she's not sure.
because there was a lots of people,i had to park near the tents,and i was watching her and waitting for her to get started with her aggression.well,we're getting closer to the truck and still no problem.lauren,my daugther was with me and wanted to go look at the dogs that was there for adoption,so,since annie is doing very good,i said ok,and i walked around all those dogs(keeping a minimum safe distance)and not a peep came out of her!!!!!!!!!
i could not beleive it!!!! so we stayed for about 30 minutes,and this has been the best 30 minutes i ever had with annie around dogs!!!!
so there is hope! let's just keep it that way.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

thats awesome!! i know that besides u there are a lot of other ppl that can appreciate a pleasant dog around them. keep up the good work!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good for Annie!!!!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Just this morning I got the word on how EXCELLENT she was doing from our mutual trainer. This is the Schutzhund club I was lucky enough to stumble upon. I heard that she had been making tremendous progress and that Oliver was doing well also. 
We are lucky to have found her.
Congratulations, and good job!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

thank you all!

lisa,how is your training with lucy?
is she getting big?
i usually go on thursday,and i'm going to try to come out next saturday. if i have time!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

She's doing great. Today she wasn't feeling well from a shot yesterday (and she got her chip!) but she did the exercises pretty well anyway. She did not eat her breakfast, (which would be reason enough for a vet call with her except I figured it was the shot and she was acting OK) and when I put her in a platz and stay she'd lay her head down on the ground and look at me all pathetic








But she showed what she is made of and worked well anyway.
I am so grateful that I have someone to guide me that is so positive and I am convinced she and Fred will take us far









Especially when I hear about your success.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

WooHoo Annie...GOOD GIRL!!!!!


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Excellent!!!!









Sounds like you found a great trainer!!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Lucina, where is your trainer located? I would love to hear more. I want to get Alex into Schutzhund and it sounds like you have found an awesome trainer! Congrats on your improvements!!!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

mtaussie,the place we go to is called dutch/east located in va beach.in the pungo area.
just google dutch east to find their web site.
good luck.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Isn't it great when you find the trainer of your dreams?? I am so blessed with mine, who by the way, takes her own dogs to the site in Va. Beach. You may actually have met her there. *smiles*


----------

